

Aloha Editor - The HTML5 Editor  - gourneau
http://aloha-editor.com/index.php

======
nolite
looks awesome, but... how the hell do you install/use it??

~~~
bergie
Here is how I integrated it into our system:
[http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/using_rdfa_to_make_a_web_page_edit...](http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/using_rdfa_to_make_a_web_page_editable/)

